# Can you "Overgay" a comic



## Storok (May 22, 2016)

I've read the first 70 pages of "Fur Piled"
I think it is to gay... To be honest i have no problems with gay people but isnt there a point where it is time to stop?

Like i dont say "i go to a straight party and have a straight straightness thing tonight and tomorrow i go shoping with my straight friends"

So whats your opinion about this ?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 23, 2016)

Other than gay characters, what makes it so "gay"?
if the comic is _meant_ to appeal to a certain niche, of course it's going to cater to the audience. i haven't read the comic so, please, elaborate on what you mean. Do characters literally say, "i'm gay so let's go to the gay bar with all our gay friends and have a gay ol' time like the Flinstones."?


----------



## Storok (May 23, 2016)

many normal actions have a "gay" put infront of it... btw i only read 70 pages because it was too gay for me


----------



## Wither (May 23, 2016)

That's a subjective thing. 
Only you can out gay limits up. 

Personally, it'd be hard to be too gay. When it's "out of hand" gay, it's just funny at that point :v


----------



## Storok (May 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> That's a subjective thing.


i jsut wnated to know if anybody thinks the same way. you know


----------



## Katriel (May 23, 2016)

Lol, I know a lesbian lady who _does _love to put 'gay' in front of a bunch of things for humorous effect when doing things with an LGBT group and so forth. It's a thing for fun and camaraderie, and generally being silly. (Plenty of us aren't specifically gay.)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 23, 2016)

Storok said:


> many normal actions have a "gay" put infront of it... btw i only read 70 pages because it was too gay for me


Example?


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Is it this gay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(gay high-five)


----------



## Wither (May 23, 2016)

Storok said:


> i jsut wnated to know if anybody thinks the same way. you know


I always find it odd when people seek out "acceptance" for such weird things. 
Your opinion is fine, it's not offensive to gay  people to not like something super gay :v


----------



## Storok (May 23, 2016)

Wither said:


> I always find it odd when people seek out "acceptance" for such weird things.


i dont seek for acceptance I was just wondering if i was alone with this thaught... other oppinions are welcome at any time


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 23, 2016)

I looked at the comic, I would say it's made for raving Twinks. No wonder he thinks its too gay x3


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

I went to a random page an read it for awhile. It did not seem overly gay, sure the main character is, but he does not go around trying to get with other furs.


----------



## Wither (May 23, 2016)

xAngelStormx said:


> I looked at the comic, I would say it's made for raving Twinks. No wonder he thinks its too gay x3


You inspired me to look at it. 
Can confirm, it's super gay. Definitely made for gays.


----------



## Troj (May 23, 2016)

You can absolutely "overgay" a piece of fiction.

This is acceptable when there's a plausible in-universe reason for the unusually-high number of gay characters. 

This can be annoying when you get the impression that the author just wanted to be hip and Tumblry, or appears to be using their gay characters as fetish fuel.


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2016)




----------



## All#the#fuR (May 25, 2016)

No... No you can't...


----------



## CJohn15 (Aug 5, 2016)

I guess theoretically... I mean, I'm mostly straight.... maybe bi I haven't decided, but if they lived on a planet that was a giant testicle, that was only inhabited by men, and all the houses and buildings were phallic shape, and every automobile had sparkling rainbow paint-jobs and ran on precum.... yeah.  That'd be a little over gay.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 5, 2016)

I get what you mean, there is a tendency for people who are particularly proud of their interests or who they are (no issue with that) to emphasize that into what they do and create. And yes, it can be overdone in the sense that the comic is incredibly self aware of it's own trope.

That can be applied to virtually anything, not just gay comics.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 6, 2016)

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 6, 2016)

This made my day


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> No... No you can't...


Even if it is extra super mega gay? Such as barbie's boy-friend.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Aug 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Even if it is extra super mega gay? Such as barbie's boy-friend.


.... I change my vote, yes you can....


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Even if it is extra super mega gay? Such as barbie's boy-friend.


Like Dirk Strider and Jake English?
Hell yesh.


----------



## Simo (Aug 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Even if it is extra super mega gay? Such as barbie's boy-friend.



Wait, I thought Barbie broke up, and you were dating him now.

I guess the comic will let me know. But how could it be overly gay, when her boyfriend doesn't have a penis?

I am *SO* confused!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> Wait, I thought Barbie broke up, and you were dating him now.
> 
> I guess the comic will let me know. But how could it be overly gay, when her boyfriend doesn't have a penis?
> 
> I am *SO* confused!



Technically Barbie would be a lesbo because all Barbie can munch on is some carpet if it's Ken


----------

